# Some random pictures



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi - Just a random collection of sometimes interesting pictures:









Having a laugh with myself








Wow - it snowed this winter








Remains of my Tornado shortly after a prang - still smoking!!








Before the prang!








Ouch - my neck








My good lady - just before the witching hour!








Local Castle - okay - Disney castle with a little help from photoshop!!

There are a few more at my Gallery
if you're interested


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Harry Nicholson (May 25, 2011)

Enamels from my workshop:









First time I've posted pictures - will it work?

Harry


----------



## Harry Nicholson (May 25, 2011)

Try another:










A devoted Whitby couple.


----------



## Harry Nicholson (May 25, 2011)

That was oversized.
Try another:









The 199 steps down to Whitby harbour.
More pics of Whitby and some enamels at my blog:

http://1513fusion.wordpress.com/


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

Harry Nicholson said:


> The 199 steps down to Whitby harbour.


I know those steps well,

Ian


----------



## Harry Nicholson (May 25, 2011)

Ian Weaver said:


> I know those steps well,
> 
> Ian


Hello Ian. Then you will have been inside the church at the top:


----------

